# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Merauke scrub python female, progression thread

## spazhime

Good afternoon all! Just starting up (yet another) progression thread, this time with something a little different. Today I received my female Merauke scrub python from Dan at DMExotics, and lemme tell you she is a stunner! I handled her for a bit and now I'm gonna be letting her settle in for about a week or so.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-05-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (10-12-2016),cayley (02-16-2017),dragonight1993 (11-12-2016),_Dxw425_ (10-31-2018),_Fraido_ (10-05-2016),Gio (10-05-2016),_Hannahshissyfix_ (12-14-2016),_jmcrook_ (10-05-2016),John1982 (10-20-2016),o.r hill (11-08-2016),_Reinz_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Very cool!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

Well done!! 

I was so close to doing the same with DM Exotics. I decided on a SD X Dwarf retic. But if I ever add another. Scrub is what it will be.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I was deciding between a scrub or a burm for a long time, but I figured because scrubs are a little less common I would go with them  :Smile:  They still have negative connotations since a lot are still WC, but from what I've seen its just like any other species where the more you work with them, the more calm they become  :Smile:

----------


## Gio

> Thanks guys! I was deciding between a scrub or a burm for a long time, but I figured because scrubs are a little less common I would go with them  They still have negative connotations since a lot are still WC, but from what I've seen its just like any other species where the more you work with them, the more calm they become


It will be a great display snake should you set it up that way. Highly arboreal and from what I hear, rather active.

----------


## enginee837

Scrubs are way fun and cool.  Congrats!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! She is settling in nicely and I figured I'd grab some more pics, when I discovered she has a light blue tone to the scales on her lips! Very interesting  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-12-2016),dragonight1993 (11-12-2016),_Fraido_ (10-05-2016),Gio (10-05-2016)

----------


## Fraido

She reminds me of a retic, very pretty.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> She reminds me of a retic, very pretty.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


I think they are very similar. A Timor python reminds me of a natural scrub and retic cross.

https://www.google.com/search?q=timo...vPnVTnIm1WM%3A

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nli3u8bZNAQ

It seems to remind others of that as well.

I'll take one of each LOL!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-12-2016),_Reinz_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> I think they are very similar. A Timor python reminds me of a natural scrub and retic cross.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=timo...vPnVTnIm1WM%3A
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nli3u8bZNAQ
> 
> It seems to remind others of that as well.
> 
> I'll take one of each LOL!


I can totally see it!

----------


## Reinz

Cool, cool snake!  I often thought about getting a scrub for a few years.  But I just have not read much about actual experiences.   
I hope the OP keeps this thread updated.  Congrats!  :Smile:

----------

Gio (10-06-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Cool, cool snake!  I often thought about getting a scrub for a few years.  But I just have not read much about actual experiences.   
> I hope the OP keeps this thread updated.  Congrats!


If you like carpets and can get a docile scrubby, I think you'll be very pleased. 

And I'll be very jealous.

----------


## Sirensong26

She's so pretty! About how big will she get?

----------


## Gio

> She's so pretty! About how big will she get?


I'd probably guess ON AVERAGE 8' to 11' with room for exceptions.

The big scrubs are the Kinghorni from Australia. Similar to the dwarf and super dwarf reticulated pythons, there are smaller localities of Amethystine python. 

I've seen a bit of conflicting information published as to whether or not the males or females get larger. Some of the reading I've done indicates, at least in the wild, males are larger due to male/male combat which is similar to certain species of carpet python that engage in that same behavior. However, captivity often/almost always, changes things. Having that in mind females frequently end up at least equal in size if not larger than males.

Unfortunately I have not read enough in-depth on these as I ended up taking the retic route.

----------

_Sirensong26_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## spazhime

^ What Gio said  :Smile:  The biggest recorded scrub I believe was 14 feet! I also agree with in the wild males are bigger, but captivity changes everything. 
I got her to eat today (I had thawed a rat for my corn snake and didn't realize he was in shed, and I didn't want to waste the rat) And I didn't realize how slow they strike! I am used to the crazy fast strikes of my other snakes, she is very lazy about it.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-12-2016),Gio (10-06-2016),maausen (12-13-2016),_Reinz_ (10-06-2016),_Sirensong26_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## Gio

> ^ What Gio said  The biggest recorded scrub I believe was 14 feet! I also agree with in the wild males are bigger, but captivity changes everything. 
> I got her to eat today (I had thawed a rat for my corn snake and didn't realize he was in shed, and I didn't want to waste the rat) And I didn't realize how slow they strike! I am used to the crazy fast strikes of my other snakes, she is very lazy about it.



I love your new snake and hope you keep these updates coming, good or bad.

I want to hear the new owner's perspective and I think others would too.

----------

_Reinz_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## Reinz

> If you like carpets and can get a docile scrubby, I think you'll be very pleased. 
> 
> And I'll be very jealous.


Well you know I LOVE Carpets! 

I think that I will always have a void until I get a giant of some sort.

----------


## Reinz

> ^ What Gio said  The biggest recorded scrub I believe was 14 feet! I also agree with in the wild males are bigger, but captivity changes everything. 
> I got her to eat today (I had thawed a rat for my corn snake and didn't realize he was in shed, and I didn't want to waste the rat) And I didn't realize how slow they strike! I am used to the crazy fast strikes of my other snakes, she is very lazy about it.



That was hilarious how she just let the rat rest in the crook of her body. It was like she was thinking, "I'll just save this for later".   :Smile:

----------


## enginee837

> Cool, cool snake!  I often thought about getting a scrub for a few years.  But I just have not read much about actual experiences.   
> I hope the OP keeps this thread updated.  Congrats!


About 20 years ago I had an adult pair.  I never managed to get them to breed but they were great feeders and were manageable.  The female was smaller than the male at about 7' and was puppy dog tame.  The male was over 9' and was tame for the most part.  He did tag me once completely unprovoked and it hurt pretty bad (his head was the size of a shoe box) but never did it again and was never defensive.  For the most part they were both very calm and I handled them regularly.

My guess is they are much like most other species.  Temperaments can vary from individual to individual so choose wisely based on what you are looking for.  I would not want to work with an aggressive 10' scrub.  The one in the video may be slow striking but I have seen how quick they can move when they want to.  I wold not underestimate one when it is inspired.

----------

Gio (10-06-2016),_Reinz_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Yeah these guys can get very big, and being arboreal they have larger than average teeth as well! I am incredibly lucky and this female is docile, and I plan on keeping her that way  :Smile:  I asked specifically what her temperament was just to be sure. This girl has not done anything defensive other than musk a little bit, even right out of the box. 
The slow strike was just a surprise to me, as I am used to species who hit fast and hard when hungry. Considering the negative connotations with scrub pythons I was expecting a flighty bitey baby that would need taming down. But she is very calm, even when taking food it seems  :Smile:

----------

Gio (10-06-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Yeah these guys can get very big, and being arboreal they have larger than average teeth as well! I am incredibly lucky and this female is docile, and I plan on keeping her that way  I asked specifically what her temperament was just to be sure. This girl has not done anything defensive other than musk a little bit, even right out of the box. 
> The slow strike was just a surprise to me, as I am used to species who hit fast and hard when hungry. Considering the negative connotations with scrub pythons I was expecting a flighty bitey baby that would need taming down. But she is very calm, even when taking food it seems


That's great to hear. I've experienced much the same with my new retic, however I have seen him move extremely fast and I'm not fully convinced he's tamed down. He does hit hard and fast for a little guy, and I'm hoping with the right setup he'll be semi arboreal. One of the BIG attractions to scrubs is the semi arboreal behaviors they posses. I think the best display snakes show both arboreal and terrestrial characteristics. I never know what I'm going to see with my boa constrictor or carpet python. They split their time between perching and hunting and chilling out on the cage floor. Although they often chill out up in my man made canopy off of the floor.

Scrubs will certainly fit into that category and I have no doubt a male retic, kept lean and mean will be equally as entertaining.

But because I have a retic and not a scrub, I'll be forever curious as to what the scrubs are like.

You have something special there IMO.

----------


## enginee837

The only unfortunate quality of a scrub python is the cameras inability to truly capture their velvety and iridescent complexion.   If there ever was a snake that photos just could not do justice to it would be the scrub python.

----------

Gio (10-06-2016),_Reinz_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Even in the first two days I have noticed she prefers her perches to her hides, which is excellent since I would love to show her off without having to lift hides. What surprised me the most is her intelligence, with my other snakes they seem to go forward just for the sake of it, she seems to look around and take in her surroundings with her eyes before going anywhere. She will back up and look at me, not in a strike position but in something that could easily be mistaken for a strike position. She'll do that then sniff for a bit, just looking into her eyes I swear I can see her intelligence. She is a very special snake and I am forever grateful I chose her over a burm or retic, I am excited to get a bit more knowledge about these guys out there. I do also agree, cameras don't seem to capture her colors quite right. Once she is settled in more I will be taking her out for natural lighting photos before it gets too cold  :Smile:

----------

_Reinz_ (10-06-2016)

----------


## Gio

Put her in a display cage and make it nice!!

----------


## Prognathodon

Very neat girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

For sure! Her adult cage is gonna be a nice 14 foot display cage, I've got an 'office' room I don't use that will be converted in a few years. Expensive project but for sure going to be worth it! I weighed her before feeding her yesterday and she was at 124g. She is settling in quite nicely as well  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-12-2016),Gio (10-07-2016),_Reinz_ (10-07-2016)

----------


## Gio

> For sure! Her adult cage is gonna be a nice 14 foot display cage, I've got an 'office' room I don't use that will be converted in a few years. Expensive project but for sure going to be worth it! I weighed her before feeding her yesterday and she was at 124g. She is settling in quite nicely as well 
> []


That's going to be something !!!

----------


## Reinz

Wow, I'm looking forward to seeing that enclosure as well as the size of your girl by then.   :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am very excited, this is gonna be a few years long project, haha. 
I have noticed that she likes to pee every time I interact with her, which obviously is fine its just something I'm not used to haha. Its not quite musk but its almost there?

----------


## spazhime

Brought her outside for some natural lighting photos  :Smile:  She is still incredibly calm, I am so surprised at how mellow she is!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-12-2016),_Fraido_ (10-12-2016),_Prognathodon_ (10-12-2016),_Reinz_ (10-12-2016)

----------


## enginee837

Just wait till her head is the size of a shoe box.  Calm or not, she will be impressive!

----------


## Fraido

Her eyes are wicked!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Oh for sure! I know she'll be very impressive as an adult, thats why I am thankful she is so calm already haha. And aren't they?? I was incredibly happy with how those pics came out, her eyes are lovely!

----------


## Gio

> Oh for sure! I know she'll be very impressive as an adult, thats why I am thankful she is so calm already haha. And aren't they?? I was incredibly happy with how those pics came out, her eyes are lovely!


Yep,,,

Keep em coming!

----------


## spazhime

A quick shot of the quarantine set up I have her in. After I am sure she is 100% healthy I will put her on cocohusk substrate and add some more things in there  :Smile:  We just installed the perches and next week I'll be painting them a brown color just for the fun of it.

----------

_Fraido_ (10-16-2016),Gio (10-16-2016),_redshepherd_ (11-12-2016)

----------


## Gio

I love it!

Thanks for the update. That looks perfect for a snake that size, and she'll use those perches for sure.

I'll be looking forward to the larger, adult caging when the time comes. You have the potential for a really neat display setup with that species.

----------


## spazhime

For sure! I already have plans in my head for the adult enclosure, haha. For now I just watch her be pretty in this smaller one :3

----------

_Fraido_ (10-19-2016),Gio (10-20-2016),_Reinz_ (10-20-2016)

----------


## Reinz

I sure hope you are able to keep this thread going for a long time. I am very excited to watch her grow up!   :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-03-2020)

----------


## John1982

> And I didn't realize how slow they strike! I am used to the crazy fast strikes of my other snakes, she is very lazy about it.


Pretty girl and I too am looking forward to watching her grow up with you. As for the slow strike, that might have something to do with the manner of offering. That first strike was definitely more defensive and didn't happen until the rat crossed back toward her(vulnerable) body - you'll notice she was pulling back almost before her mouth even hit the rat with no interest in throwing coils. I'm not saying it's a bad way of offering, I use it a fair bit myself when starting defensive youngsters on f/t, but your method was more along the lines of "tease feeding" rather than "zombie dancing" trickery. It also tends to get a fair number of slower/defensive strikes before the snake gets fed up and decides to simply "kill" the prey. I reckon once she's more comfortable with you, and taking food from the tongs as soon as presented, you'll see what kind of speed she can throw behind that mouth.

----------


## spazhime

Yeah I had to 'annoy' feed her, haha. I was expecting a lot more of a feeding response, but I feel like because she is not so inclined to bite that she is also hesitant to strike at food. But I do agree once she gets used to the routine she will show me what she can really do  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

The leaves all fell off my tree last night, so I figured I'd grab some more fall pictures before it gets cold  :Smile:  Good think about living in AZ, you can take outside pictures nearly all year long!

----------

_Fraido_ (10-31-2016),Gio (10-27-2016),John1982 (11-02-2016),_Prognathodon_ (10-27-2016),_Reinz_ (10-27-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She is just about to go into shed, her colors darkened up today  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (10-31-2016),Gio (10-31-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

Wicked eyes! Love the outdoor shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

I love the head scales. All around great animal. You have a winner there.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I got super lucky that she is both pretty and already mellow. I'll have to take another feeding video this week once she sheds, its hilarious because she wont strike anymore, she just gently grabs the prey and swallows it.
Anyways, got a really good couple of pictures of her deep in blue!

----------

Gio (11-08-2016),John1982 (11-14-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Gorgeous girl, as with everyone else I'll be glad to see her grow.  I ended up going with a retic because of their active, inquisitive nature, and their care information is more readily available than with scrubs, but an adult Merauke is a gorgeous animal.

----------


## Gio

That is one of my favorites here. I'm always checking the updates. I actually like her blue phase.

I look forward to seeing her in a decked out, large, enclosure

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am excited to get started on her adult enclosure. For now we just have the savings built up and are making tentative plans. 
She just shed last night as well!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-12-2016),Gio (11-12-2016),_Prognathodon_ (11-14-2016)

----------


## Gio

Love it!

She has a rainbow like my retic. 

Looks like there is some growth going on there.

----------


## spazhime

For sure seeing a bit of growth from her! I'll be doing monthly weigh ins here in a day or so, we will see how much she's gained!

----------

Gio (11-14-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

The loveliest! I can't wait until she's huge. I'm living vicariously through you.  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! I am excited for her to grow too, haha. When I got her she was 124g, and is now 155g  :Smile:  Here she is in the 'weigh bowl' being so curious

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-12-2016),Gio (11-21-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She is still doing wonderfully! Very happy with how her temperament is still  :Smile:  Hopefully she maintains it.

----------

Gio (11-21-2016),_Prognathodon_ (11-23-2016)

----------


## Gio

Such an awesome snake!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! I agree  :Smile: 
We did a small photoset for thanksgiving today!


And also, here is a blooper!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-12-2016),_Fraido_ (11-25-2016),Gio (11-27-2016),John1982 (11-25-2016),_Prognathodon_ (11-29-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Love the blooper shot!  She's a gorgeous girl and she's already growing nicely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

You seem to be doing everything right.

I'd love to see a whole new group of keepers drawn to this species because of your experiences.

I can't tell you how close I was to going scrub when it came to scrub VS. retic.

But then again, John1982 has that Papuan Olive that I fancy.

Olives, scrubs and retics are really the kings/queens of the python world IMO. But I love carpets too,,,,, OH NO!

This hobby is far more addictive than crack LOL!

Keep the pics coming.

----------


## Medduussa

So beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am hoping that I can get the right people to get this species, all I am scared of is a newbie getting an adult expecting a big ball python lol. But thank you!
Here she is today, looking gorgeous and getting ever longer!

----------

Gio (12-12-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-30-2016),_Reinz_ (11-30-2016)

----------


## spazhime

It is crazy how fast time flies, I have already had her for two months! She is doing excellent, and her demeanor is only improving  :Smile:

----------

Gio (12-12-2016),_Prognathodon_ (12-12-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Holy cow she's grown so much already!  It seems these guys grow like retics. :o


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

I've missed a few of these posts.

Looks like some rapid growth has occurred. 

Nice

----------


## spazhime

She does seem to have hit a growth spurt! I am surprised at how much she has grown, in the two months I've had her. May have to speed up my plans for her adolescent cage  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Shes about to shed out that growth spurt!  :Smile:

----------

Gio (01-02-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-21-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I will never get over how gorgeous her colors are, especially for a southern!

----------

_Alicia_ (12-26-2016),Gio (01-02-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-25-2016),John1982 (12-25-2016)

----------


## spazhime

A couple quick shots. Tried to get some close ups, they didn't turn out super great though

----------

Gio (01-02-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful snake Spaz! She's looking great and growing very well.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am still incredibly happy with her  :Very Happy:  I can't stop taking pics of her  :Razz:

----------

Gio (01-05-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-03-2017)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Her patterns are getting darker and darker!  She's coming along nicely.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I agree! Her personality is still just as calm as ever too  :Smile:

----------

Gio (01-05-2017)

----------


## Gio

Love the big plated head scales!

Looking good still.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I will do a weigh in of her tonight and see where she's gotten  :Smile:

----------

Gio (01-22-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Tali now weighs in at 201g!

----------

Gio (01-22-2017)

----------


## MrBrightside

That rainbow sheen is unbelievable. 
Gorgeous snake! 
Keep it coming!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!
I still can't believe I got lucky enough to get such a beauty, with such a mellow disposition!

----------

Gio (01-22-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-26-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Nice !!  How big do they get , roughly !?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

Very cool snake.  The scale pattern on the head is sick!!

----------


## redshepherd

I just love seeing photos of her!!




> Nice !! How big do they get , roughly !?




(Huge... LOL)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  And scrub pythons are on the giants list, this particular locality can get up to 14 feet!

----------


## Gio

Yep the scrubs can get big. They seem to be left off the radar of the giants when Burms, Retics, African Rocks, and Anacondas are mentioned, but don't be mistaken, a scrubby is NOT as thin as you may be led to believe. Scrubs and Olives are certainly giants and both move much faster than Burms and Anacondas.


I love this snake! The pattern gets better every photo session and the head scales are amazing and unique. 

This is a "total package" snake IMO.

I'm really happy to see somebody that owns a srub so happy and dedicated.

This snake and John1982's Papuan Olive are a couple favorites of mine here!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree, I really got the full package when it comes to her, beauty and a calm personality! If she retains her personality I have been considering making her one of my ambassador animals for when I do shows for the local schools, with very strict rules around her specifically of course. We will have to see  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-14-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Thank you! I agree, I really got the full package when it comes to her, beauty and a calm personality! If she retains her personality I have been considering making her one of my ambassador animals for when I do shows for the local schools, with very strict rules around her specifically of course. We will have to see


You will do just fine.

Similar to working with retics, frequent, quality handling sessions will have favorable results as the snake matures.

----------


## spazhime

For sure! She's been doing well with it, she is incredibly calm.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-26-2017),Gio (02-10-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-26-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-26-2017)

----------


## spazhime

A couple more with some better lighting  :Smile:

----------

Gio (02-14-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-31-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Freshly shed, basking under her new RHP!

----------

Gio (02-10-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-10-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-10-2017),Reptimom (02-10-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Oooh, she's getting prettier!

----------


## Gio

Looking good. You think she's a 5 footer yet?

----------


## spazhime

She really is! She is going to be stunning as an adult  :Smile:  And I am thinking so, I'll see if I can get an accurate measurement of her today!

----------


## spazhime

Using serpwidgets, I got a fairly accurate measurement of her. 4 ft 8.86 inches! Very close to five feet now  :Smile:  I also got some lovely macro shots of her scales!

----------

Gio (02-14-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-10-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I've been trying to do more proper photoshoots with this girl. She is doing excellent!

----------

Gio (02-14-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-16-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-15-2017)

----------


## Gio

Pretty equal in growth at least I think, compared to the SD/Dwarf retics some of us have. My 5 foot measurement may be slightly under or over. More likely on the lesser side though.

My guy is 8.5 months old.

Your scrubby is looking great, and that head of her's is starting to get big.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wow, those eyes!!

----------


## spazhime

I've noticed that! Her growth seems to be on par with retics. I can tell she should be an impressive specimen as an adult  :Smile:  
And I agree, her eyes are gorgeous! 
Also, I have figured out what type of lighting to use to capture her golds correctly! Needs to be a very gentle white light  :Smile:

----------

Gio (02-16-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-16-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-16-2017)

----------


## JessPets

:Surprised:  Whoa she is pretty. LOVE her eyes

----------


## Gio

> I've noticed that! Her growth seems to be on par with retics. I can tell she should be an impressive specimen as an adult  
> And I agree, her eyes are gorgeous! 
> Also, I have figured out what type of lighting to use to capture her golds correctly! Needs to be a very gentle white light


Yes!

I think you scored there. Beautiful pictures.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I have to agree there  :Smile:  Tali is at 229g today!



She is also a giant goober!

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (02-21-2017),Gio (02-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Thank you! I have to agree there  Tali is at 229g today!
> 
> 
> 
> She is also a giant goober!


Once again, looking great.

What an exciting species!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree, they are incredibly intelligent and such a pleasure to own! 
Just want to show off her disposition a little more too, she is so calm

----------


## spazhime

Tali got a small change to her cage set up, I made half moss half coco husk substrate! She seems to prefer the moss  :Smile: 



And, I was able to get some good shots of her as well  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-26-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Best tub set up ever! I love it. Even better looking snake. How are you heating it? UTH or something overhead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  I have a RHP attached to the lid of the tub as a heat source  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## Gio

Looking great every session.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! She is coming along great  :Smile: 


I also have no idea what the lighting is doing in some of these haha

----------

_cletus_ (03-07-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-07-2017),Gio (03-14-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-07-2017),_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018),_Stearns84_ (03-07-2017)

----------


## cletus

Really nice pictures.  The huge scales on the head are so awesome.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! It was nice outside for the first time this spring today, so I got some lovely outdoor pics  :Smile:

----------

_cletus_ (03-14-2017),Gio (03-14-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-14-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-15-2017),_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018),_Snoopyslim_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## cletus

Awesome pics.  That first one is great.  Retics have the coolest eyes.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Tali is actually not a retic, she is a southern scrub python  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Still lookin good Spaz!  :Wink:

----------


## Snoopyslim

Wow so neat - looks like a dinosaur hehe <3

----------


## spazhime

Looks like she is about to go in to shed, she's so dark!

----------

Gio (03-21-2017)

----------


## Gio

Getting longer in every update!

----------


## spazhime

Yep! And now she has fresh scales  :Smile:  Next week she should have a UVB set up in her cage as well for her to bask in  :Smile:

----------

_Alicia_ (03-30-2017),_Fraido_ (03-30-2017),Gio (04-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-30-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-30-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's looking better and better Spaz!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wow, beautiful!!!!

----------


## Fraido

Looking fabulous!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you guys! I took her outside for some natural pics, she is such a stunner!

----------

Gio (04-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-02-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-03-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-02-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Thank you guys! I took her outside for some natural pics, she is such a stunner!


Wow!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I still think I got the best behaved scrubby ever! She is a sweetie <3

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-11-2017),_Fraido_ (04-11-2017),Gio (04-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Gio

Looks like a fun summer ahead with that one!

----------


## spazhime

I am gonna have a blast taking pictures of her as an adult outside. She likes to grip everything with her tail, haha.
I can never capture her when she is in the perfect perching pose, she is too curious about what I am doing!

----------

Gio (04-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-12-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Gio

> I am gonna have a blast taking pictures of her as an adult outside. She likes to grip everything with her tail, haha.
> I can never capture her when she is in the perfect perching pose, she is too curious about what I am doing!


Simply one of the most interesting species of snake out there IMO.

You are in a great position to pass along knowledge and understanding of this species as a captive pet.

I personally enjoy every post you put up.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree, they are incredibly interesting and show much more intelligence than any other species I have worked with. They deserve a lot of respect.
This is Tali in the room that will one day be converted in to her adult cage. She still has a lot of growing to do!

----------

Gio (04-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-21-2017)

----------


## Gio

How long do you suspect the snake is?
I can't remember if your animal is older or younger than my June 1, 2016 retic or not.

A couple of us with newer SD x dwarf retics are seeing some rapid growth. I think we all have over 5 footers now.

I wish I could study some of the similarities and differences of these two species as far as activity levels, arboreal and terrestrial habits, and other behaviors.

----------


## spazhime

I would guess around five feet or so, her sheds average around 6 1/2 feet so I guess about a foot and a half of stretch. I'll see if I can use one of those online tools to measure her at some point. 
I don't have an exact date on her, but when she arrived I think she was about 8-10 months old. I've had her about six months, so around a year and four months I'd say? 
I also got a few pictures while trying to see if I could guess her length

----------

Gio (04-23-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-24-2017)

----------


## Gio

That head scalation is just dynamite!

She seems to be growing at the rate of my SD x dwarf retic!

----------


## spazhime

Its so interesting to compare the growth rates of the two species! 
I got a couple more pics today  :Smile:

----------

Gio (04-30-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

You definitely got the best behaved scrub, she is amazing! Mine has to get to know me over time, but for now, she would BOLT like lightning if I put her on the carpet LOL. She was trying to bolt all over the place when I was just putting her in her enclosure yesterday.

Do you have recent pics of her with something for scale, like on your arm or hand? I'm trying to figure out exactly how much larger she is than my yearling Tanimbar.  :Razz:

----------

Gio (04-30-2017)

----------


## Gio

> You definitely got the best behaved scrub, she is amazing! Mine has to get to know me over time, but for now, she would BOLT like lightning if I put her on the carpet LOL. She was trying to bolt all over the place when I was just putting her in her enclosure yesterday.
> 
> Do you have recent pics of her with something for scale, like on your arm or hand? I'm trying to figure out exactly how much larger she is than my yearling Tanimbar.


You two will have to compare notes.

I'm very interested in these three species, the Scrubs/Tanimbars, the Timor pythons, and the reticulated pythons. There are a lot of similarities and the Timors seem to almost bridge a gap between retics and scrubs.

If I were to acquire a scrub, I'd probably have a friend build me a cage that is 4 feet tall at minimum.

I'm giving my SD X Dwarf retic a 2' tall cage. He's a climber and a percher. I wasn't sure what he would like, but every other night he is perched. Usually over his water bowl which reflects what they do in nature. The smaller retics perch in trees over a body of water.

Both of you have even more arboreal animals and that is exciting to me!

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## dboeren

Awesome snake you've got there, she's looking beautiful!

She seems pretty slender, probably they get long first and then start thickening up when they're older?

Anyway, I'm interested to see how she grows up over time and how big she eventually gets.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  Scrubbies are actually an incredibly slender species, definitely not as chubby as burmese pythons are, and honestly more slender than healthy retics as well  :Smile:  We had a nice sunny day out so I got her outside for some natural pics again <3

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-06-2017),Gio (05-05-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-05-2017),paintedpythons (05-07-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-05-2017),_Stearns84_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Wow,  those eyes!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Stunner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dboeren

> Wow,  those eyes!


Yeah, I think Scrubs must have been the inspiration for Kaa's hypnotic gaze in the The Jungle Book.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-06-2017)

----------


## Gio

Best pictures so far.!  

Really neat.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks spectacular in the sunlight Spaz! Awesome photos too.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy:  Looks like she is going in to shed again, I grabbed some pics before she goes in to blue

----------

Gio (05-23-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-14-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-14-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Last night, I caught her undressing! Had a nice little photoshoot today as well  :Smile:

----------

Gio (05-25-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-25-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Last night, I caught her undressing! Had a nice little photoshoot today as well


I think the big, plate like head scales on this species are unbeatable. My retic displays only some of this. The Timor pythons seem to bridge the gap between retics and scrubs.

I am a fan of the scrub!!

----------


## spazhime

Aren't they just gorgeous! That's what attracted them to me in the first place, the giant head scales are awesome looking. 
She was being silly during the photoshoot yesterday too  :Razz:

----------

Gio (05-26-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-26-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-26-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She is just a doll <3 Who says all scrubbies are mean??

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-29-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-28-2017)

----------


## spazhime

We are currently working on an 8ft cage for her! Progress is slow, but until its done here are some pics of her perching  :Smile:

----------

Gio (05-31-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-31-2017)

----------


## Gio

Looking good as always.

I look forward to seeing the enclosure!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I am excited for it to be done, its being a pain in my neck haha. 
Took her outside, I can't wait to see her periscope like this when she is 10+ feet long!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (06-16-2017),Gio (06-07-2017),_jmcrook_ (06-07-2017),_Prognathodon_ (06-07-2017),_Stearns84_ (06-07-2017)

----------


## Gio

Those are really fun pictures. 

The periscope behavior is funny, and I'll bet if there was a nearby tree you'd be off to the races to keep that one from going UP!

----------


## spazhime

I was laughing so hard, she was a good foot and a half off the ground! I keep her well away from our tree  :Razz:

----------

Gio (06-09-2017)

----------


## Gio

I really am curious about the instincts, habits and movements of these guys.

I like to compare different species, their similarities, differences and try to get a better understanding of where these snakes relate to like species.

I can tell you from my experience with my own SD x Dwarf and minimal mainland retic they are extremely fast, a bit twitchy when initially touched with a snake hook, and are usually busy when handling. Pre-feeding movements are extremely rapid. Wallace will pop out of his hide, quickly advance, stop and then track every movement I make. This is MUCH different from the behaviors of any other snake I have here. My coastal carpet, which probably should act more like a scrubby, is an exception. She's a dud unless the food is live. She is very strange with frozen thawed and always has been.

My boa, well he's a boa. He rarely refuses food, is very, very slow, controlled and calculated in his movements. 

I really would like to hear your account and actually any others here about the general habits of the scrub. I want to compare them to retics, more specifically the dwarf of SD versions. 

Everything discussed here will more than likely be personal experience and probably limited to one or two snakes unless there are keepers of several.

What traits do you see in your scrubby?

We'll start with that, and forgive me if this topic expands your progression thread into some "off topic" discussion. The main goal here is to get a feel for scrubs and I'm sure a few of the newer retic folks will jump in and we will chat about each species.

From videos I've seen scrubs seem to handle a bit slower and I've never heard of them "bucking" like retics.

OK,

Let's get started with what you have seen!

----------

_rock_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Tali is incredibly fast moving, she is not defensive in her cage so I don't have to use a hook luckily. She responds to 'training' in a sense, if I open up her cage without tapping on the top she knows it is handling time, if I tap on the top of the cage she immediately goes into feeding mode. She is very active with her handling! She is constantly on the move, looking around and exploring her environment. 

I've noticed with feeding, she has a very strong feeding response but is careful about it? It is tough to explain, but she takes a minute to inspect it, and then hits it hard! She will take anything I put in front of her, which is nice.

When I go in cage to pick her up, she twitches a bit and comes to investigate my hand, but is completely fine with me picking her up. However the second she is out, she tries to go straight up! 

However, I have heard from other keepers that her temperament is not common, scrubbies tend to be more flighty than curious, and more defensive than not. I got lucky with her! 

Also, she got upgraded in food size today. She just keeps growing!

----------

Gio (06-16-2017),_Prognathodon_ (06-16-2017),_rock_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## Gio

Looking very nice. 

I like the rundown of behaviors you gave too.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I tried out a little photo-center today. I definitely need a tri pod, and I also need more light next time, haha

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-18-2017),Gio (06-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Tali looks spectacular Spaz! She's going to be one majestic adult. I like that she's 'thoughtful' before attacking her food. Some of my critters tend to strike first and ask questions later.  :Smile:

----------


## Artemisace

She really is a gorgeous animal, I'm not super familiar with scrub pythons so getting to see your thread here is definitely a fun learning experience  :Good Job:  I can't wait to see how big she gets, I've heard scrubies can get quite large.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! And yep, scrubbies are on the giants list  :Very Happy:  That is part of the reason I got her, haha.
Here is a sneak peak of the cage  :Wink:  We should be finishing most of it this friday

----------

Gio (07-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (06-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Man, with how long she is I was expecting her to be heavier! Weigh in day is always fun, she seems to be growing nice and steady  :Smile:

----------

Gio (06-26-2017)

----------


## Gio

Looking good!
Seems to be a bit slower growing than the retics which is nice.

Keep the updates coming.

----------


## spazhime

Will do!  :Smile:  She is about to go into shed again, she is very dark today

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-03-2017),Gio (07-11-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-04-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

That's a simply stunning animal!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! She shed last night and is looking awesome  :Smile:

----------

Gio (07-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-11-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-12-2017),_Stearns84_ (07-11-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

Both your cage and snake look great.

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-11-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am hoping to get it done soon. 
She is so calm for a scrub!

----------

Gio (07-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-21-2017)

----------


## Gio

I don't know anybody who does scrub updates like you do!! Always keeping us in the loop.

Well done.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I don't see a lot of people posting pictures often so I like to, plus I just love showing her off  :Wink:  haha

----------

Gio (07-25-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Thank you!  I don't see a lot of people posting pictures often so I like to, plus I just love showing her off  haha


What photo posting site are you using? I had to stop since Photobucket went and started charging.

----------


## Zincubus

If the other guy doesn't respond simply download the free TapaTalk app as it has a simple ONE click photo upload option  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-25-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-25-2017),_Stearns84_ (07-25-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I just use the photos I post on my tumblr blog  :Smile:

----------

Gio (07-31-2017)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> What photo posting site are you using? I had to stop since Photobucket went and started charging.


Just use imgur.

----------

Gio (08-15-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Igmur works just as well!  :Smile:  
She is getting so big now! I love her aboreal behaviors

----------

Gio (08-15-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Her iridescence is amazing right after a shed!

----------

Gio (08-15-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-15-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-16-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Her iridescence is amazing right after a shed!


The pictures keep getting better and I think the other retic guys and I are all very curious about these scrubs.

I'm actually extremely curious about the Timor python relation to both the SD retic and the smaller scrubs, maybe even the Tanimbar scrub.

This particular progression thread is the only one I've followed for a scrub. They seem so rare in the hobby still.

I love it!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I haven't done a ton of research on the relations between scrubs and Timors, but now you've got me curious, haha. 
Very happy you guys are enjoying the thread as much as I am  :Very Happy:

----------

Gio (08-18-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Thank you! I haven't done a ton of research on the relations between scrubs and Timors, but now you've got me curious, haha. 
> Very happy you guys are enjoying the thread as much as I am


Its simply a wonderful snake the encompasses everything a want in a snake. Big, but not too big, and very arboreal, yet not completely.

Very beautiful animal and not kept by many here in the states.

----------


## spazhime

I agree! She was everything I wanted in a giant as well, slender but long, arboreal and active. And it doesn't hurt that they are beautiful as well  :Razz:  
Took her outside and got some lovely shots this morning!

----------

_BR8080_ (08-21-2017),_Coluber42_ (09-04-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-21-2017),_Starscream_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## BR8080

WOW - amazing animal.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! She is quickly becoming my favorite snake  :Smile: 
I feel as if I am getting better with the light box!

----------

_BR8080_ (08-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## spazhime

More outdoors!

----------

Addiction (09-03-2017),_BR8080_ (09-04-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2017),_jmcrook_ (09-03-2017),_Stearns84_ (09-06-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Absolutely beautiful. Little jealous of pictures, it has been like 50* over night and hasn't hit 70* in the last week. Have to love Chicago.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile: 
I love Arizona, we stay fairly warm most of the year. Its nice, haha.
Can't believe I've had this girl for almost a year now!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2017),_Prognathodon_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Freshly shed!

----------

Addiction (10-04-2017),_jmcrook_ (10-04-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Team Slytherin

She is easily my favorite snake on the forum thus far! Her photos are stunning...like a little fairy princess! I just picked up a Tanimbar a couple months ago and I am now officially obsessed with scrubs. How's her temperament?

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  Tali has a fantastic temperament, a little flighty in cage but the second she's out she is a doll! I got incredibly lucky with her, from what I see scrubbies have a pretty bad disposition. 
I am currently sitting with her on my lap on the couch watching movies  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Multiple types of photos here  :Razz:  First is Halloween themed because its my fav month. The rest are regular photos  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-23-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-24-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Stooooop it; that face. Is so freaking cute.

----------


## spazhime

Honestly she is precious!  :Very Happy:  People say scrubs look intimidating, but all I see is a cute little face!

----------

Addiction (10-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-31-2017),_Stearns84_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She is getting long! I stand at 5'5, I estimate this girl to be about a year and six months old.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-03-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Tali is a princess! 
(Also as a sidenote, I make sure that any time I have a photoshoot with hats with any of my snakes, that the snake is 100% comfortable with it. I put hats on them to make them more 'cute' to the public, I have converted more people than I can count from being phobic of snakes, to wanting one of their own! If the snake shows any signs of discomfort then I do not do the photoshoot. My snakes comfort and health are my top priority)

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-06-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Had weigh day today, and she actually held still! I'm so proud, haha

----------


## spazhime

Some of these close ups are in the list of the best pics I've taken!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-14-2017),_Starscream_ (11-14-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

Great photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I am hoping to be done, or at least mostly done, with her new cage tomorrow. We have all day so I am hoping to make some good progress! Until then, enjoy her on her perch  :Smile:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-20-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Fresh shed! I swear her head is becoming more mature looking too!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## spazhime

We got some fantastic pieces of wood in that will go into her enclosure once it's finished! For now it works well for pictures  :Smile:

----------


## C.Marie

So gorgeous she really is an amazing animal congratulations on such a fine noodle she looks very loved  :Razz:

----------


## Prognathodon

Id say she approves! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

Thanks yall! We're gonna get a ton of work done on the new cage tomorrow, but for now here are some fantastic pics I got today  :Smile:

----------

_Alicia_ (12-11-2017),C.Marie (12-04-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-05-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

Such a clever snake I can not help but wonder what she is pondering 😊 sounds like her new home will be fit for this fabulous queen can not wait to see her in her new home best wishes hopefully the build won't be to big of a pain 😊

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Very excited for her home to be done  :Smile:  
I am so happy she has a nice disposition, she can just chill with me while I computer  :Razz:

----------

_Alicia_ (12-11-2017),C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Prognathodon_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## spazhime

How is it still warm enough for outdoor pics?? Oh well, make the most of it!

----------

_Alicia_ (12-21-2017),C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-20-2017),_Team Slytherin_ (12-19-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Got an early christmas present from my husband, a light box! I am so excited, I got some fantastic pics!

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-21-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

Um...drool.  She is freaking gorgeous.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! She's got temporary digs while her new cage seals and she seems very concerned about it.

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017),_hilabeans_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Her new cage is FINALLY done! The silicon just has to dry so she won't be in it until wednesday, but its done!! Until then, enjoy some more pics  :Smile:

----------

Gio (01-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## spazhime

And the big reveal of the cage I've been hinting at for months!  :Very Happy:  Excuse the crappy camera, its made more for photos than for videos. Lol

----------

Gio (01-04-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-04-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-04-2018),_Starscream_ (01-03-2018),_Stearns84_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## Gio

Awesome!

That's cool!

----------


## Godzilla78

Great work, Im impressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is enjoying her new cage thoroughly  :Smile:  I do need to add a ton more to it though, its pretty empty as is. But here she is basking in her new cage  :Smile:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-08-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Her eyes are like a dragons! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

They do don't they?? I love her eyes!
We got a few more in the light box today  :Smile:

----------

_Stearns84_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Iridescence!

----------

_BR8080_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She was slightly disgruntled because I misted her  :Razz:

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Slightly disgruntled?.. "if looks could kill"

----------


## Team Slytherin

> She was slightly disgruntled because I misted her


Hahahaha, Apophis acts like Im spritzing him with holy water. He always looks at me like Ive completely betrayed him! Your girl is looking great! Do you think she trumps your other snakes as far as intelligence is concerned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (01-24-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Bahaha that is hilarious! I love spritzing her cause she's always just "Wtf???"
And thank you! I do see a ton more intelligence in her than compared to my other snakes. When my ball pythons are moving around they seem to move to just move, but Tali here inspects everything she comes across, it is so interesting! She will also watch me when I do things, like for example I had my mom over the other day and was showing her all the reptiles, and Tali came out and periscoped up at us and watched us the whole time. 

Right now though, she is deep in shed ;.;

----------

C.Marie (02-06-2018),Gio (02-13-2018),_Starscream_ (02-01-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She finally shed!  :Very Happy: 


- - - Updated - - -

Oh also, she got a waterfall in her cage finally!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-09-2018),Gio (02-13-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-10-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-09-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

Thats a BEAUTIFUL animal !! Those eyes are crazy, stunning !!!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!
Here's some more from today  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime



----------

_Prognathodon_ (02-13-2018)

----------


## Gio

Looks great!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Got a few more today, she is getting big!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Those eyes!

----------


## Zincubus

Those jaws  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-20-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics.I love her
Prehistoric looking giant head scales and them amazing eyes,very nice indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Her eyes are my absolute favorite!

----------

Gio (02-21-2018)

----------


## Gio

Looking really good!

----------


## CloudtheBoa

She's coming along nicely!  I'm glad we're getting to see her journey, can't wait to see how she matures once she's full grown.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I can't wait for her to reach adult size tbh. Currently, I think I need to upgrade the size of her perch  :Razz:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-26-2018)

----------


## spazhime

In hand photos!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-27-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Posed her on some pieces of wood I've treated! We just need to put bases on them and get them in her cage  :Smile:

----------

Gio (03-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## spazhime

"Mom, who ARE this???"

----------

Gio (03-20-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Took her out to spot clean, shes pretty deep in shed!

----------

_Alicia_ (03-19-2018),Gio (03-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Oh man, she's putting on some serious size! And she let you pick her up while in shed. That, in itself, is a very special scrub  :Wink:  Apophis just hides his face and huffs at me. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spazhime

Right! She's getting so big, I'll have to weigh her!
And I really did get lucky, she is so calm. And she shed!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-03-2018),Gio (03-28-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-28-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I think I like active pictures better  :Razz:

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-29-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

Her eyes are amazing, like the eyes of a dragon or something.  :Surprised:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics. Her eyes really are stunning 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is a doll, I'll have to get a picture comparing her to myself, she is so long already! Also, have a quick pic of her perching

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## Ashley96

She has the most incredible looking face! Those scales and eyes are just awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I agree! She is gorgeous  :Very Happy:  And now its warm enough for outdoor pics!




She is also the tallest periscoper  :Surprised:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (04-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow! So amazing and great pics!!

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics,
That is some serious peroscoping , looks like she was having a good old look around,the heat pits are so pronounced on her 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## PiperPython

The large head scales are to die for.  Amazing animal!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!! She has a fantastic temperament too, I got incredibly lucky with her that she tolerates anything I throw at her (not literally, figuratively lol) 
Excuse the.. Well, me, in the picture, but I wanted to show you guys her size compared to me, I am 5 foot six inches. She has about six inches wrapped around my fingers, and isn't even fully stretched out.

----------

Gio (04-15-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks guys!! She has a fantastic temperament too, I got incredibly lucky with her that she tolerates anything I throw at her (not literally, figuratively lol) 
> Excuse the.. Well, me, in the picture, but I wanted to show you guys her size compared to me, I am 5 foot six inches. She has about six inches wrapped around my fingers, and isn't even fully stretched out.


WOW.

That's some growth! I was thinking she was smaller, but that's a nice perspective photo.

Great looking animal!

Thanks for this update!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I am very pleased with her progress!

----------


## spazhime

MOOOM!! Can you switch the TV over to the Discovery Channel? Theyre showing a documentary on king cobras!

----------

Gio (04-18-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Caught her on her waterfall!

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Got some pics of Tali next to the tattoo I got of her. She was being a butthead and wouldn't hold still next to the tattoo so we had to get a few shots to showcase the tat  :Razz: 



Ignore the bad lighting, the flash on my skin makes everything look weird haha

----------

_Phillydubs_ (05-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great tattoo,the irridescence on her is outstanding

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phillydubs

Thats awesome ! TFS

----------


## Skyrivers

She looks wonderful.

----------


## Alter-Echo

Love this snake! You need to get her a snake sweater that says "this girl needs rats".  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!
And that would be the best sweater, haha! 
Got some good shots today  :Smile:

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-09-2018),Gio (05-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-08-2018),_rock_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks guys!
> And that would be the best sweater, haha! 
> Got some good shots today


As usual, looking great.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looking better than ever!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
We finally got around to filling her cage. Now we just need a ton of fake leaves  :Razz:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-22-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-22-2018),_rock_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Got a fresh shed from her!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-30-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I just realized I haven't updated in a while! She is now reaching 6 1/2 feet long!

----------

Gio (07-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Amazing eyes ,I love the massive head scales 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

6 1/2 feet?! What a growth spurt! Looking beautiful as ever.

----------


## Gio

Looks great and seems to be a nice manageable size so far.

----------


## spazhime

She is indeed! I am genuinely excited for her to reach full size, she is going to be awesome to work with.
We have a fresh shed, and some natural light from my skylight!

----------

Gio (07-22-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (07-24-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She is the biggest sweetheart!

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-30-2018),_Phillydubs_ (07-30-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-30-2018),_Starscream_ (07-30-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Those are amazing pics. 

The queen is crowned

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics of your flower power scrub

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-30-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl looks awesome Spaz. I love the iridescence on her. What's your feeding schedule like?

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  Currently I feed her once every two weeks, however pretty soon she will be moved up to three weeks. And once she reaches full size, moved to once a month  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Can't wait to set her up with UVB!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She still looks amazing Spaz  :Smile:  . I LOVE her consistent iridescence. She's getting some good size on her and she still seems pretty chill. She's very impressive now and I think she's only gonna get better as an adult.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I completely agree, she is beautiful now and just gets better and better! She is as calm as ever, but is almost too big for the light box now!  :ROFL:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-26-2018),_Starscream_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## spazhime

A fresh shed from the gorgeous girl! She is still as sweet as ever, during this photoshoot she let me move her head around and mess with her face to get grass off of it  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (09-14-2018),_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-14-2018),Gio (09-15-2018),MAC1 (10-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-14-2018),_Stearns84_ (09-15-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Oh yeah! Looking good!!

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice Indeed

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

I love the progression thread of this one!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you guys!  :Smile:  
Bad photos, but I finally got her UVB light installed and she's already basking near it <3

----------

_Coluber42_ (10-08-2018),Gio (10-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-09-2018),_Starscream_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## Gio

I love this animal!

----------


## spazhime

Me too!  :Wink:

----------

_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_Dxw425_ (10-31-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-29-2018),Gio (10-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Them eyes are just so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## PiperPython

wow, she is just TOO gorgeous.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's getting bigger and prettier every time we see her.  :Smile:

----------


## Dxw425

Awesome snake!!!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! It's crazy to watch her grow too. She makes for excellent photos as well <3


And of course, she is still as sweet as ever <3

----------

_Alicia_ (11-11-2018),_Dianne_ (11-11-2018),Gio (11-11-2018),_Justin83_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Awesome girl

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! 
It took me thirty minutes to get her to hold still, but I got some awesome pics!

----------

_cletus_ (11-29-2018),_Dianne_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## cletus

So awesome    She has the coolest eyes!!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree her eyes are my favorite honestly  :Smile:  
Got some good in-hand pictures for size reference!

----------

_Dianne_ (12-05-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-02-2019),Gio (01-02-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She is so sweet it is ridiculous! She is always curious to what I am doing and often times climbs up onto my arm like this  :Smile:

----------

_cletus_ (01-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-02-2019),Gio (01-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-02-2019),_RickyNY_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

She's so pretty and friendly. Scrubs are usually more defensive for I've seen.

----------


## spazhime

She is a special one! I've made sure to work with her to make her as calm as possible, I want to make her one of my ambassador animals when I do my reptile education classes (one last giant snake to wow the audience, one not regularly seen like burms and retics). I took a fun photo with her today to show off how long she's gotten!


And I had a friend visit today, who Tali decided was a good place to ascend from. LOL

----------

_Dianne_ (01-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2019),Gio (01-11-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl is gorgeous Spaz. You take great pictures too. I should send my male to you. He needs some behavior modification.  :Smile:

----------

Gio (01-11-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Awesome! love it when they are intrigued by us and investigate everything.

----------


## Gio

I love this species.

I am captivated by the semi arboreal behaviors of snakes like this.

It appears you are doing an excellent job with this one.

----------


## spazhime

Aww thanks guys! She had a fresh shed and is looking fantastic  :Smile:

----------

_cletus_ (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (03-13-2019),_Phillydubs_ (02-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2019),_Starscream_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really great,that irridescense is mental

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
She is practically a dragon honestly

----------

_cletus_ (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (03-13-2019),Gio (03-13-2019),_Phillydubs_ (02-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

That is one gorgeous animal

----------


## Justin83

Lovely beast, how big now and expected max size? Seems to be growing fairly slowly or is this a smaller strain? Don't scrubs get 20ft plus?

----------


## cletus

So awesome.   The large scales on the head are so cool.   Great pics!

----------


## richardhind1972

Stunning

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! She is a southern, which usually only get about 14 feet  :Smile:  The barnecks are the larger ones, approaching the 20 feet.
I'm having fun testing out different backgrounds with her!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-13-2019),_Dianne_ (03-13-2019),Gio (03-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2019)

----------


## PiperPython

those eyes

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed,them eyes really are stunning 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I agree, I adore her eyes.
I got some awesome pics of her outside the other day  :Smile:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-25-2019),Gio (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  Testing out the flash on my new camera, works pretty well!

----------

Gio (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),_Starscream_ (04-01-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow, look at those colors! Her iridescence is insane and you can't beat those eyes. She's getting big too!

----------


## Jessibelle

Wow! That is one gorgeous creature, and the photos are great!!! I love her iridescence and the one scale on top of her head that looks like gasoline in water, in the most beautiful way possible. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great photos, I love her big head scales too and them eyes,wow.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maxdexter

Wow! what a serpent. Are you looking forward in handling her alone when she is at full size? I heard female scrubs only get to about 10 feet.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She's in shed right now so I am looking forward to her shedding and getting some good, outdoor pictures with the new camera! 
Luckily I won't have to handle her alone, as my husband will be home any time I want to handle her just to be safe  :Smile:  And it depends on the locality really, barnecks are the biggest and I believe moluucans are the smallest. Merauke's are about in between, with females being in between 9 and 12ish feet  :Smile:  I do need to upgrade her perches soon though, her bulk is getting to be a big too big for that diameter of PVC pipe!

----------


## spazhime

Today was incredibly special to me. After her shed I took her out to clean the cage and chill with me while I'm on my PC. Usually she will be curious and end up roaming the room, but instead this time she decided she wanted to get comfortable and perch on the top of my chair. I know she and I have a lot of trust but to have her be comfortable enough to perch, outside her cage, directly next to me just made me so incredibly happy. I got some good pictures of her in the process of perching, and fully perched.

----------

_67temp_ (04-15-2019),_Alter-Echo_ (04-15-2019),*bcr229* (04-14-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-14-2019),Gio (04-15-2019),Jessibelle (04-14-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-14-2019),JTC (04-15-2019),_Pengil_ (04-14-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (04-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-15-2019),_Starscream_ (04-15-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl is simply gorgeous spaz. And it's great that she's got a calm temperament. I need to send my boy to you for some behavior modification.  :Smile:

----------

Gio (04-15-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am so glad to have her be so calm honestly.
Maybe I should start a scrub python anger management course  :ROFL: 
I took some gorgeous outdoor pics yesterday too!

----------

Gio (04-17-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Outdoor pics are the best. How do you get her to stay so still?

----------


## Gio

Looking very nice.

I'm waiting for decent weather and then I'll put some outdoor shots up.

You've done well with that one.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Today was incredibly special to me. After her shed I took her out to clean the cage and chill with me while I'm on my PC. Usually she will be curious and end up roaming the room, but instead this time she decided she wanted to get comfortable and perch on the top of my chair. I know she and I have a lot of trust but to have her be comfortable enough to perch, outside her cage, directly next to me just made me so incredibly happy. I got some good pictures of her in the process of perching, and fully perched.



This is is the most precious thing ever!!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! <3 
For the outdoor pics I bring out her large hide and let her go into it. I leave her for about five minutes to get comfortable and then take it off of her and get as many pics as I can before she starts moving too much  :Smile:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-18-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Lots of outdoor photos today  :Smile:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-29-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-28-2019),Gio (04-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-29-2019),_Starscream_ (04-28-2019)

----------


## Gio

Good stuff.

I highly doubt I can get my fella to stay still for such a photo session.

----------


## richardhind1972

Think he must be the periscope king, looking really good 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

She is lovely isn't she? <3 I also love getting ridiculous pictures of her face LOL


Also rainbows! <3

----------

_Luvyna_ (01-19-2020)

----------


## spazhime

I cant believe how big Tali is getting! (I mean I can considering I know how big she will be as an adult lol)
She is still as sweet as ever too!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-27-2019),Gio (10-02-2019),_jmcrook_ (06-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-27-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Tali is looking as lovely as ever Spaz! It's great that she's sweet too. My male is getting a little better but still kind of a jerk.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

For October theme, we decided posing on a skull would be fitting! She did an excellent job <3

----------

Gio (10-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-02-2019)

----------


## Gio

> For October theme, we decided posing on a skull would be fitting! She did an excellent job <3


Looking good and not overly large.  Nice size and beautiful pattern and coloring.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-02-2019)

----------


## spazhime

I know I say this almost every time I post her but 
Tali is like. Legitimately a dragon. I swear

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-04-2019),Gio (11-04-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2019),_wnateg_ (11-04-2019)

----------


## Gio

Beautiful.

It looks like the size is very manageable compared to my SD x dwarf retic.

Thanks for the update.

----------


## Danger noodles

Ur good with a camera!!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! Years of practice, I look back on my old photos and cringe at how bad they are lol.
She is doing well! Still growing, and is 9.6 feet long now  :Smile:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-20-2020),Gio (01-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Very pretty

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's a stunning girl and her eyes are gorgeous!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I often times put my snakes in hats, because it helps the public see them in a better light. Tali has a wonderful disposition and does not stress easily, so I often include her in these photoshoots! 
Today, she got ramen on her head  :Razz:

----------

aurum (02-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-14-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh the humiliation, lol.  :Wink:    What a beautiful (& forgiving) serpent!   :Snake:

----------


## spazhime

Bahaha she is very forgiving <3 
She is a big gorgeous girl!

----------

_cletus_ (03-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-26-2020),Gio (03-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-26-2020),tickyyy (02-26-2020)

----------


## Gio

Shes a looker!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks GREAT Spaz! She's getting some good size on her too!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! 
I took some photos and this one was my fav, so I edited it to have just a black background. She looks stunning!

----------

_cletus_ (03-25-2020),_dakski_ (03-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-11-2020),Gio (03-26-2020),_gunkle_ (03-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great photo 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
Here's the rest of the set, and the unedited original of the photo above  :Smile:

----------

aurum (03-26-2020),_cletus_ (03-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2020),Gio (03-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (03-25-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

That animal is absolutely phenomenal. Im so glad you happened upon such a calm specimen. Id love the idea of a scrub in my collection someday but that will require some serious forethought and planning. Cheers to many more enjoyable years with such a great critter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2020),Gio (03-26-2020)

----------


## cletus

Gorgeous!!   The pictures are incredible!!

----------


## Team Slytherin

She looks incredible! Those eyes are stunning.

----------


## Gio

> That animal is absolutely phenomenal. Im so glad you happened upon such a calm specimen. Id love the idea of a scrub in my collection someday but that will require some serious forethought and planning. Cheers to many more enjoyable years with such a great critter! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have these same thoughts. 
But I think Ill enjoy from a far. 
Looking great.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> I have these same thoughts. 
> But I think Ill enjoy from a far. 
> Looking great.


Yea, unfortunately, they aren't all so nice lol

----------

Gio (03-26-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl is the bee's knees Spaz! And you take excellent photos. I still don't know how you get her to stay so still! It's so cool to see such a mellow scrub. Especially one with some size on it. I was watching my male basking the other day and realized that he's usually very calm inside his enclosure and I think he's getting better overall. He doesn't strike at the glass or stay in his "S" pose anymore. It's only when I disturb him that he gets a bit jumpy. I've accepted the fact that he prefers to be left alone more than my other snakes. He's so beautiful though. I have to take him out sometimes. He hasn't taken a swipe at me in months and only musks about half the time now. I still don't trust him anywhere near my face though. He handles so much differently than my other snakes too. His strike range and range of motion are so long. While I wouldn't recommend them for beginners I do think they're an awesome species to keep. Mine is still winning me over.  :Smile:

----------

Gio (03-26-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (03-26-2020),_wnateg_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> His strike range and range of motion are so long.


And their speed is ridiculous!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks everyone! I am very lucky to have gotten one that tamed down fairly easily. I do agree they aren't for beginners! She is my most impressive snake and one of my top two animals I own. 
She has gotten a good bite in but both times I either misread her body language or it was a feeding mistake, but each time she let go immediately and didn't pose to strike again. I love her a ridiculous amount tbh. 
I also didn't realize in these photos that she was starting to go into shed, and yet she still didn't mind me taking her out and putting a dandelion in front of her for pictures! I only realized she was in shed after looking at how dark she is in these photos.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Tali has always loved freshly clipped grass. she has her whole giant ass enclosure to sit in, perches and all and she chose the corner i put the grass in. She's done this since she was young, and its hilarious to me that she still does it even when deep in shed

----------

aurum (04-07-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-14-2020)

----------


## vivi

She is gorgeous! :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  She finally shed after nearly a month of being in blue!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-14-2020),vivi (04-14-2020)

----------


## spazhime

I adore her honestly

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-16-2020),Gio (04-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-17-2020),_rock_ (05-22-2020)

----------


## Gio

I can see why you adore this critter.

I enjoy the updates.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I love the iridescence on scrubs in sunlight. Your girl is looking great Spaz!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! She is a brilliant creature <3

----------

aurum (05-22-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-07-2020),_Caitlin_ (05-22-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-22-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-22-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-22-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-22-2020),_rock_ (05-22-2020),_wnateg_ (05-22-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow she is getting big! Scrub pythons are some of my favorite snakes. They just look so intelligent.

----------


## spazhime

She really is! And they are for sure a very intelligent species.
She had a shed and is looking SO good! She's lightened up a ton!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-07-2020),_dakski_ (06-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-07-2020),Gio (06-07-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-07-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

I have been waiting for more pictures! She's so beautiful! How big is she now?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful girl and great photos Spaz!! That mirrored head shot (pic#4) is awesome!! Her eyes are AMAZING!!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! <3 
Last I measured her she was 9 1/2 feet, I'd guess around 10 now! I'll have to get an actual measurement  :Razz:

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-07-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Gorgeous, & what a shine too!   :Bowdown:

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Her eyes are AMAZING!!


They kinda remind me of a Uroplatus with wider pupils.

----------


## dakski

Stunning animal! WOW!

----------


## RickyNY

That's one beautiful Scrub!  :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is in the top two of my favorite reptiles that I own <3 
I can't believe how big she is. Looking at the first page with the pics of her in my hand and now these, its crazy how big she's gotten!

----------

_dakski_ (09-15-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-08-2020),Gio (09-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-02-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

That thing is like an Indonesian coachwhip snake. Glad shes been so even tempered with you. She looks great, thanks for sharing! How old now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-15-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  she's around 5 years old or so now!

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-03-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Gorgeous!~

----------

_dakski_ (09-15-2020),Gio (09-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-15-2020),_Starscream_ (09-15-2020)

----------


## Gio

You really scored with this animal. I remember 3 of us here and maybe a 4th all had retics at the same time you started and I was very curious to see how things worked out for everybody.

Sadly, every retic person ended up placing their animal/animals.

The growth rate of your snake seems a lot slower than the retics that were around when you got this beauty.

We had a mixture of Dwarf/SD and in another case pure SDs.

Anyhow, you wound up with a winner and I sometimes wish I went the route you did.

Beautiful snake ,and bravo to your commitment.

Keep the updates coming.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you for the kind words! I am grateful I went with her, and also grateful that I worked with her often enough that she is puppy dog tame. Shes a delight honestly!
Also, shes such a good ambassador animal. She wears Sir Hiss' hat very well!

----------

Gio (09-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-19-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Julius Squeezer  :Razz:

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),Gio (12-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-06-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2020)

----------


## Gio

Thats funny stuff. 

I amazed how tolerant that animal is. Last year around this time I was dodging bites from my retic and wondering when I was going to get tagged.

This scrubby has one extraordinary disposition !!

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-07-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I am glad to have gotten her to a point where she is so incredibly tolerant. A lot of it is respecting her boundaries, when I first got her she wanted nothing to do with anything touching her head so I slowly worked with her until she was comfortable with it. Now she doesn't bat a metaphorical eye when I put a hat on her. She is an excellent animal!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),_jmcrook_ (12-07-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Tali is doing incredibly well!

----------

_Alicia_ (04-03-2021),aurum (02-12-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-06-2021),Gio (02-06-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-06-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Talis looking as lovely and as radiant as ever! Shes always so chill in her photos too! I think scrubs in general are very photogenic.

----------


## Gio

What a great score you made there. 

A typically hard to work with species that is truly beautiful, interesting and can be large with a great disposition???  

Yep, you have a winner, and I've been watching this thread since day 1.

3 of us that I know of have had retics come and go during the time you've had this animal.

Well done!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021)

----------


## spazhime

Thank's y'all! I am lucky she has such a sweet disposition. 
She has gotten me twice, both of my own error. However after 5.. 6? years of having her, I'd say 2 bites in all that time make for an excellent ratio

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),Gio (02-11-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Tali is doing incredibly well!


I really love those fiery glints of her iridescence!   :Bowdown:

----------


## spazhime

Happy spring everyone!

----------

_Alicia_ (04-03-2021),aurum (04-01-2021),_dakski_ (04-01-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-01-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-01-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-01-2021)

----------


## dakski

Happy Spring!

She's looking great!

----------


## richardhind1972

Awsome pics, 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

